# San Diego politics



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

DeMaio vs Issa running to replace Disgraced Felon Hunter in Congress could be interesting.  They are trading jabs claiming the other guy is not really Republican enough.  

Yes, there are still Congressional Districts remaining in California where it is important to be true-blue Republican.  Luckily for both of them neither is in Congress right now and thus can avoid the taint of supporting t and opposing the impeachment effort.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> DeMaio vs Issa running to replace Disgraced Felon Hunter in Congress could be interesting.  They are trading jabs claiming the other guy is not really Republican enough.
> 
> Yes, there are still Congressional Districts remaining in California where it is important to be true-blue Republican.  Luckily for both of them neither is in Congress right now and thus can avoid the taint of supporting t and opposing the impeachment effort.


What about Brian Jones?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about Brian Jones?











						New Poll Shows Campa-Najjar Leading in 50th District, Top Republicans Tied - Times of San Diego
					

A new poll shows Democrat Ammar Campa-Najjar leading in the 50th Congressional District with Republicans Darrell Issa and Carl DeMaio tied for second place.




					timesofsandiego.com
				




Jones is running last, and has to be first or second by the Primary.









						Column: Ammar Campa-Najjar is running again despite racist attacks in midterms
					

A few weeks ago, at a political dinner, Ammar Campa-Najjar bumped into the uncle of the man he had run against for Congress.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2020)

espola said:


> New Poll Shows Campa-Najjar Leading in 50th District, Top Republicans Tied - Times of San Diego
> 
> 
> A new poll shows Democrat Ammar Campa-Najjar leading in the 50th Congressional District with Republicans Darrell Issa and Carl DeMaio tied for second place.
> ...


The DeMaio/Issa TV commercial feud may hurt them both.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

espola said:


> The DeMaio/Issa TV commercial feud may hurt them both.


The fight over who is the trumpiest comes off strange and twisted.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2020)

Issa may have gone too far even for his Republican colleagues --









						Mayor's Video Endorsement of Issa Was Old, But Support Stands After Nasty Ad
					

Mayor Kevin Faulconer’s team had no idea former Rep. Darrell Issa would be releasing a video the mayor recorded in 2016. Faulconer says his endorsement of Issa stands, though he condemned a gay-baiting ad Issa released this week.




					www.voiceofsandiego.org


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

